# Is it possible for a normie to get a normie girlfriend?



## noodlelover (Jan 6, 2022)

Is this realistic? Can I, a normie average looking guy after fully looksmaxing, get another normie girlfriend?


----------



## thereallegend (Jan 6, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> Is this realistic?


In 2022, I'd say no.


----------



## noodlelover (Jan 6, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Once I spend that shit it’s gone so I don’t think twice about no bitch


Is that you? Or your girlfriend? If you, why are you earing eyeliner?


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Jan 6, 2022)

If you are dota streamer, absolutely


----------



## noodlelover (Jan 6, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> It is girl I went to middle school with and stalked her Instagram down and now follow her on my finsta trying to come up with plan to turn her from lesbian into my gf


Start by becoming her friend.


----------



## noodlelover (Jan 6, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Nope, I’ll fly to her city where she goes to college, walk around city for a while, ask if she wants to hangout, if she says no, I’ll offer $5,000 to fuck her so I can move on


Good luck.


----------



## Going2KillMyself (Jan 6, 2022)

Shit happens all the time due to social circle. Get outside you’ll see it everywhere


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (Jan 6, 2022)

hell you could be a normie and get a stacy girlfriend 🤣

its not likely but its a nonzero chance


----------



## loksr (Jan 6, 2022)

It’s not just possible, it’s the most common type of relationship. Reminder that anyone telling you differently is a literal incel who’s never so much as held eye contact with a woman, disregard their thoughts, opinions, and indeed their entire lives.

the blackpill is VERY real, but it relates only to the experiences of GOOD LOOKING men, and has nothing to do with average men and below. The blackpill is about what good looking men can do, not about what normies can’t do.


----------



## VicMackey (Jan 6, 2022)

Yes jfl


----------



## DivineBeing (Jan 6, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> Is this realistic? Can I, a normie average looking guy after fully looksmaxing, get another normie girlfriend?


nigga youre 30 its over

youre truecel not normie


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Jan 6, 2022)

*I LITERALLY SEE IT ALL DAY EVERYDAY
TOUCH GRASS*


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 6, 2022)

Yep, only basement dwellers disagree.


----------



## Kylo (Jan 6, 2022)

Yes cus looks aren’t everything and thats the threshold


----------



## Xangsane (Jan 6, 2022)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> *I LITERALLY SEE IT ALL DAY EVERYDAY
> TOUCH GRASS*


----------



## Xangsane (Jan 6, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> Is this realistic? Can I, a normie average looking guy after fully looksmaxing, get another normie girlfriend?


Most couples irl are looksmatched jfl


----------



## TeenAscender (Jan 6, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Once I spend that shit it’s gone so I don’t think twice about no bitch


LMFAO your looksmaxxing for that? I could pull that right now tbh


----------



## TeenAscender (Jan 6, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in bro thanks


JBW Or JBA or JBHAPA theory when it comes to nichemaxxed Asian girls


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jan 7, 2022)

No, absolutely not.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jan 7, 2022)

Ofcourse bruh, Normie is a pretty wide group of people


----------



## Slyfex8 (Jan 7, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Once I spend that shit it’s gone so I don’t think twice about no bitch



Looks like a girl who listen to kpop tbh


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Jan 7, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in bro thanks


a match made in heaven


----------



## Slasher (Jan 7, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Most couples irl are looksmatched jfl


Most Couples IRL Are @Xangsane - @Thompsonz .


----------



## Hueless (Jan 7, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Nope, I’ll fly to her city where she goes to college, walk around city for a while, ask if she wants to hangout, if she says no, I’ll offer $5,000 to fuck her so I can move on


5k for that hoe? Damn thats a lot of money


----------



## NumbThePain (Jan 7, 2022)

No way. In 2022 you're looksmatches are rejecting you, and suck Chad off


----------



## 6.5PSL (Jan 7, 2022)

You're confirmed not NT if you're normie and can't get normie GF.


----------



## Germania (Jan 7, 2022)

For sure.
It is an incel myth that you need to be Chad. Almost all couples I see irl are more or less looksmatched.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Jan 7, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Once I spend that shit it’s gone so I don’t think twice about no bitch


Shes kinda cute tho and she mogs u hard bro


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 7, 2022)

Shoot for your dreams.
Anything is possible. 
I promise you.
Just take that first hard step.
Of actually doing something.
Anything is possible.
I promise you


----------



## noodlelover (Jan 7, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> Shoot for your dreams.
> Anything is possible.
> I promise you.
> Just take that first hard step.
> ...


Hell Yah. I'm gonna do it! Thanks Man.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 7, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> Hell Yah. I'm gonna do it! Thanks Man.


Don't ever get up


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jan 8, 2022)

loksr said:


> It’s not just possible, it’s the most common type of relationship. Reminder that anyone telling you differently is a literal incel who’s never so much as held eye contact with a woman, disregard their thoughts, opinions, and indeed their entire lives.
> 
> the blackpill is VERY real, but it relates only to the experiences of GOOD LOOKING men, and has nothing to do with average men and below. The blackpill is about what good looking men can do, not about what normies can’t do.


/thread
but I dont think the same about below average.


----------



## loksr (Jan 8, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> /thread
> but I dont think the same about below average.


If you pay attention you’ll notice that all the guys that claim to be hated JUST because they’re ugly tend to be the fedora cringe autist types who have behaviors that they’re unaware of. That’s not a coincidence.

they’ll struggle with girls though for sure


----------



## NodiN (Jan 14, 2022)

lookswise? definitely . unless you're autistic or atypical sperg.


----------



## Edgar (Jan 14, 2022)

Germania said:


> For sure.
> It is an incel myth that you need to be Chad. Almost all couples I see irl are more or less looksmatched.


So the blackpill is bullshit?


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Jan 14, 2022)

Of course you can. It’s just hard in a lot of situations. Remember a normie girl can get a HTN male. So why should she settle for you if you are normie it defies logic.


----------



## Deleted member 16531 (Jan 15, 2022)

sure it is possible. many people mix up the 2 phases of a woman

below 30: banging with chad and hoping he will settle for her (location: tinder, clubs)
after 30: realizing he will not, and dating down to her looksmatch (location: social circle, job, real life)

gotta charactermaxx for ltr tho (not possible for most here)


----------



## buflek (Jan 15, 2022)

why ask that question and just leave ur basement and look outside the window?

most couples are looksmatched or the difference is 1 looks point

only on tinder hypergamy is extreme


----------



## Deleted member 14918 (Jan 15, 2022)

You cannot, the chance is low and effort required is too high, but you can get femcel-ltb easily (still kinda low chance)


----------



## noodlelover (Jan 15, 2022)

looksforlife said:


> You cannot, the chance is low and effort required is too high, but you can get femcel-ltb easily (still kinda low chance)


I could get an morbidly obese girlfriend with serious emotional issues and phycological disorders tomorrow. I don't want that XD. I'd rather be single. Almost any looksmaxed guy could get that.


----------



## Deleted member 14918 (Jan 15, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> I could get an morbidly obese girlfriend with serious emotional issues and phycological disorders tomorrow. I don't want that XD. I'd rather be single. Almost any looksmaxed guy could get that.


Remember that normie girls usually date/fuck thugs and jocks with good looks or maybe some statusmaxxed normie nerd


----------



## N3XT (Jan 15, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Nope, I’ll fly to her city where she goes to college, walk around city for a while, ask if she wants to hangout, if she says no, I’ll offer $5,000 to fuck her so I can move on



Not based at all.


----------



## GetShrekt (Jan 15, 2022)

No chance, everyone saying it’s possible doesn’t have a gf, it’s no coincidence


----------



## incel194012940 (Jan 16, 2022)

Not gonna do it but every one of these stalking threads I think that I could find the girl and tell her about the autism


----------



## LampPostPrime (Jan 16, 2022)

looksforlife said:


> You cannot, the chance is low and effort required is too high, but you can get femcel-ltb easily (still kinda low chance)


If you don't wanna put in the effort get off here and stop complaining about not being able to get a girl then lmao


----------



## Deleted member 14918 (Jan 16, 2022)

LampPostPrime said:


> If you don't wanna put in the effort get off here and stop complaining about not being able to get a girl then lmao


I never complained about not getting a gf, gf means u can get hurt real bad

I was also goodlooking when teenager, so girls approached me, no motivation to adapt to how i am now


----------



## itorroella9 (Jan 16, 2022)

obviously it is lmao


----------



## Pakicel (Jan 16, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Nope, I’ll fly to her city where she goes to college, walk around city for a while, ask if she wants to hangout, if she says no, I’ll offer $5,000 to fuck her so I can move on


How do you have so much money?


----------



## Umbra (Jan 16, 2022)

It is, especially in ee/balkans, sometimes the girl is better looking than the guy. Idk about the west but its not impossible , unlike retards here saying the opposite, i go outside 

Jfl at this site saying that only girls below 15 are virgin , and even those are rare. I've met 17yods and 20yods both irl and online and they were virgins, then again, to fuck girls in ee/balkans you have to be chad , have money and status, otherwise you will have to ltr a lot of them to "unlock" their pussies. 

Slayers in ee/balkans are rare because most girls respect themselves and want ltr mostly, there are special ocassions tho


----------



## hebbewem (Jan 16, 2022)

Umbra said:


> It is, especially in ee/balkans, sometimes the girl is better looking than the guy. Idk about the west but its not impossible , unlike retards here saying the opposite, i go outside
> 
> Jfl at this site saying that only girls below 15 are virgin , and even those are rare. I've met 17yods and 20yods both irl and online and they were virgins, then again, to fuck girls in ee/balkans you have to be chad , have money and status, otherwise you will have to ltr a lot of them to "unlock" their pussies.
> 
> Slayers in ee/balkans are rare because most girls respect themselves and want ltr mostly, there are special ocassions tho


Ee and balans aren't the same as in the west


----------



## Germania (Jan 17, 2022)

Edgar said:


> So the blackpill is bullshit?


yes and no
It's always better to look good in almost every situation in life. *But* you don't have to be good looking to get a girl/woman have a good life.
That all women exclusively go for Chad is a myth. Most women know their ranking and usually look for men around their level. Everything else is a meme.


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jan 17, 2022)

Most normies are beta buxxing.


----------



## one job away (Jan 17, 2022)

noodlelover said:


> Is this realistic? Can I, a normie average looking guy after fully looksmaxing, get another normie girlfriend?


Ofc


----------



## Patient A (Jan 17, 2022)

eduardkoopman said:


> Shoot for your dreams.
> Anything is possible.
> I promise you.
> Just take that first hard step.
> ...


This Meeks me want to get out there and seize life


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 17, 2022)

Patient A said:


> This Meeks me want to get out there and seize life


Just get arrested, and look as good as possible. And than hope to look chad enough, taht you go viral


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Jan 17, 2022)

You can get a stacy with average looks, it's the personality that counts.


----------

